# ER tech pay in Southern Illinois?



## hurt88 (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my local hospitals has 2 positions open for ER Techs. One day shift position and one night shift. I know both will pay different with overnight differentials but does anyone have any clue what they start out on average around my area?

I currently have no experience as an EMT which way hurt my chances because it says 1-2 years experience preferred but at the same time it says minimum of CNA but prefer an EMT so that may help out my chances at the same time.


----------



## hurt88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just an update...I got a call today for an interview for this position. I havn't found out how much the pay is yet but I'm ready to find out and excited to hopefully get this job started and get some experience under my belt.


----------



## truetiger (Apr 2, 2011)

It'll probably be about 9-10/hour


----------



## Mrs. G (Jul 11, 2011)

Hurt I am curious.. what was the pay that was offered to you?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 14, 2011)

hurt88 said:


> One of my local hospitals has 2 positions open for ER Techs. One day shift position and one night shift. I know both will pay different with overnight differentials but does anyone have any clue what they start out on average around my area?
> 
> I currently have no experience as an EMT which way hurt my chances because it says 1-2 years experience preferred but at the same time it says minimum of CNA but prefer an EMT so that may help out my chances at the same time.



Idk ab s.il but up here in peoria it's around 10-11$/hour


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this what the pay for techs are in the Chicago area too? I worked as one in Phoenix and was making $14/hour base pay, and got shift differential that got up to $15.75 if I was working night shift.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at the cost of living index for those two cities compared to like Murphysboro, IL or Carbondale.  You'll see why there is a difference in pay rate.


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Look at the cost of living index for those two cities compared to like Murphysboro, IL or Carbondale.  You'll see why there is a difference in pay rate.



Yeah, took that into account after posting.


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 11, 2011)

*dunno bout south IL but in the city....*

my hospital pays EMT-B's fresh out of school at 14$ base then differentials for shift and weekends. after that close to 16/hour.


----------



## Mrs. G (Aug 12, 2011)

What hospital is this that pays EMT's right out of graduation... :blush:


----------

